# My Kilala costume



## Fuyu Arashi (Sep 3, 2010)

Here are pix of my cat Kilala. I also have pictures of the wig that I'm working on. Let me know what you guys think. Also this costume will be like cats the musicals costumes.

Kilala










The wig I'm working on


----------



## Deo (Sep 3, 2010)

What is this I don't even...


----------



## Jesie (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not much for cats costumes.

I think time and energy could be spent on a more detailed costume that looks better, not something that looks like a painted mop head and a suit that was mauled by a 3 year old with hand paints and scissors. Plus most people who try to do cats costumes don't seem to realize that the people who did that play were all fit and trim, and that they themselves are not.

There is a silent rule about fat people and spandex.


----------



## Furr (Sep 4, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I'm not much for cats costumes.
> 
> I think time and energy could be spent on a more detailed costume that looks better, not something that looks like a painted mop head and a suit that was mauled by a 3 year old with hand paints and scissors. Plus most people who try to do cats costumes don't seem to realize that the people who did that play were all fit and trim, and that they themselves are not.
> 
> There is a silent rule about fat people and spandex.


True but for all we know the OP is a professional dancer with a fit bodyâ€¦ however my experience with the furry fandom has taught me other wiseâ€¦ 

@ OP please just promise me that youâ€™ll get dancers undergarments if your going to wear a spandex/zentai suit. Nothing is creeper than a furry with their balls/camel toe all up in your face. Iâ€™m one of the (apparent) few fursuit makers who likes zentai/spandex suits. However when people go running around in essentially a body stocking with out any other clothing on and with their flab and gut hanging all over I die a little inside.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Sep 4, 2010)

The wig isn't done yet. I'm still putting on the color then I will trim the wig. I always wear a bodyliner under my unitards.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

Not sure about all that, but the second picture is just screaming to have a LOLcat made out of it.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree. She's my sweety.


----------



## The_Black_Cat_Suzy (Sep 13, 2010)

I couldn't sign in under my tother furry name so I'm using this one. My wig is done. Now I have to style it. I'm sewing up the unitard. I should start the painting of the unitard this week.


----------

